# Why Does 661 Stuff Suck So Bad



## ChainChain (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a couple of 661 knee pads, Evo and Evo Lite XC, and a pair of gloves. I really like the way everything fits and performs but sewing on every single item is crap. They fall apart so fast it's not even funny! :madman:


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

how about some facts ? like, when were they new ? how many rides and falls?
got some pics ? what about the warranty on craftsmanship, and have you tried to get this resolved with the company ? what did their customer service do ?
I would like to know for future reference 
B


----------



## fixbikeguy (Aug 28, 2008)

I tried to get a pair of their EVO gloves warrantied after 4 days of riding at my local resort. These gloves retail for $70.00 and they completely fell apart at 3 of the seams. I sent them off to the distributer and they basically laughed at me for sending gloves in to try and get warrantied. They claimed that thay are a 'wear and tear' item. I've had gloves last the best part of the season that only cost me $20. Some of the 661 stuff is good, some of it is crap. They don't seem to stand behind their products.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

My pads have held up over a year. I hand wash and hang dry all 661 gear as I fear the washer would destroy them. My complaint with 661 evo stuff is that it doesn't stay in place when I crash. It does take the initial impact, but when I slide the pad moves and I get tattoo'd.


----------



## dankist4x4 (Jun 26, 2006)

I've had three pairs of 661 gloves that disintegrated with 3 weeks. My knee/shin guards look like a 12 year old stitched them together, right out of the box, (and not one of those highly trained sweat shop 12 yr olds...) especially around the velcro straps. (Although I will say they've held up for two years and are now a spare/backup) 

I agree w/the OP that their stuff looks great and fits just as good but as far as quality goes, I'll have to say no to 661.


----------



## ChainChain (Sep 25, 2010)

My Evo knee pads are just over a year old. I didn't use them all summer because I was mainly trail riding and they were to hot. They maybe had 4 months of cold weather use, so maybe 1-2 rides a week. I noticed that a seam just let loose. I noticed this after I had purchased my other two 661 items. I emailed them and got zero response.

My gloves have had maybe 10-12 rides on them. Again the seam is opening up where the palm leather attaches to the wrist velcro. I got out the needle and tread and sewed it back together. Didn't even bother with customer service after my new pads.

Since evo pads are pretty hot so I got some evo lites. I broke my patella riding the grocery getter last fall so I want knee protection all the time now. I noticed that one of the Velcro tabs is only sewed on 3 of the 4 sides.

Bottom line- the pads and gloves are very comfortable for me and I like the protection however the stitching is not done properly and the products 3 out of 3 for me are not holding together after very light use.

661's customer service is also non-existent.

So if you buy it you better learn to sew.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

maybe take em to tailor for reinforcement?


----------



## dankist4x4 (Jun 26, 2006)

Or spend the extra money (and many times less money than 661) for a better product. $70 for knee pads, gas money to and from the tailor, and what ever the fee is from the tailor... No thank you. Stop buying 661, problem solved.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

wow, 661 gets no plus scores for customer service. Wear and tear is subject to speculation. But, seems that just don't hold in non contact areas should be covered as manufacturer defect for sure. No 661 for me from these reviews here.


----------



## ChainChain (Sep 25, 2010)

dankist4x4 said:


> Stop buying 661, problem solved.


I know. My problems with the first set of knee pads didn't come up until I had already bought the other two items.I don't have experience with any other 661 products but I'm not going to find out if their other stuff falls apart as fast.

Don't be like me. I'm just some poor sucker who plopped down a couple hundred dollars to get some of the most expensive equipment in the market place only to find out that 661 can't sew and have been forsaken by the company that was so excited to take my money.

This thread as been cathartic for me, speaking of thread, better get back to sewing my pads back together.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

My 661 Kyle Strait's have performed well for maybe 18 months now. They're starting to fall apart now, but I feel like I got my money's worth and they've done their job.

I had 661 Evo gloves. They fell apart after three rides. Bought 'em from Pricepoint, who gladly took them back.


----------



## chrisem (Nov 18, 2006)

Glad I saw this. I was going to get some 661 gloves this week. I'll go for a different brand me thinks.


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

I got a brand new 661 Core saver and about the time I got it home. 3 of the snap buttons for the removable back plate pieces had broken off. I contacted 661 (one industries) and was told to return it and get another one they didn't keep replacement pieces in stock. I dont know about your LBS but not many have these and most don't have more then one per size. I like the item but can't wait for another company to make something like it so I can ditch the 661 core saver.


----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm on my second pair of 661 gloves, I wore the raji's for about 4 months and now my brother has been using them. I just got some new 401's and like them as well.
I have only been paying about $25-30 a pair from my LBS but I like the fit and I've gotten my use out of them.


----------



## Lucid (Jan 14, 2004)

*Good grief*

Has no one made the association yet that :6+6+1=1? What do yo expect to happen sporting that numerology around? There are forces behind the scenes working here.


----------



## manahei (Jan 5, 2009)

Their wrist pads are indestructible and favored for my own technical downhill. But otherwise, TROY LEE, TROY LEE, TROY LEE...


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

ive had my 661 comp gloves for almost a year. only issue is the velcro on the left wrist has come unsewn a little.


----------



## Neily03 (Feb 27, 2010)

Had my 661 gloves for almost 3 year now and still going strong.


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

I actually think that the more expensive stuff is worse than the cheaper stuff. I've seen more people complain about the Evo line than anything else.

I have some basic gloves that are fine after one season, may have to replace them after this season, we'll see. I have almost new Kyle Strait pads that are holding up nice after 8 or so rides.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

I have Kyle Straits and they are holding up pretty good. A bit of wear at the knee sides. They stay put ok, but do tend to move on occasion and I've the tatts to show when the did move. If I put the KS on with my Evo shin pads, then they don't move, offer great protection and get kinda warm. Seams etc are good on the shinpads.

I also have Evo elbows. These offer good protection - problem is they move - both in a crash and just coming down the hill. Seams are still good.

The KS, Evo elbow and Evo shin are almost 3 years old.

I did pick up an Evo pressure suit a while back for a bit more than 1/2 off from CRC. Test fitted, but not worn in anger. 
Inspection shows all seams are good - bit sloppy in places but no stray threads, or loose places. Time will tell.

As for gloves, I have a pair of Fox Digits that are going on 3 years with no split seams so far. Must be a record, cause most bike gloves last 6 months. However, for HD gloves, nothing beats a Mechanix style work glove. Available in many configurations and they are tough and comfy.


michael


----------



## skottt160 (Apr 25, 2008)

I've got a pair of 661 Launch shoes, sole cracked and broke within 2 months of riding. 

No help from the warranty side of things.


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

One pair of my Elite Bombers tore at the attachment point of the thigh plate while pulling them on after about 4 months of steady use but they are still fully functional and the tear hasn't spread after my ghetto repair job in the couple months since. Other pair have had no issues.

I've had a set of 2x4s and 4x4s for ~5 months. 2x4s have taken several hits w/ no issues. I haven't had any issues w/ my 4x4s either but they haven't really taken a beating aside from a good bit of pedaling.

Bummed to hear about the issues w/ the Evo knee and elbow pads. I've been eying a set of these for a cooler alternative to the 2x4/4x4s.


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

Had my 661 kyle straits well over a year, plenty of falls and tumbles, they're good as new.

661 gloves (cheapo red ones, they were £7 on CRC) still good as new, been through the washer several times.

Do you look after your things? Do you leave them when they're damp? Do you wash your stuff? I always hang things up above radiators when I'm in from a ride so things don't sit around soggy, if something goes in the washing mashing then it's usually put in a t-shirt/pillow case so it doesn't get ragged around.


----------



## Annadel72 (Feb 4, 2011)

I have me some 661 Flight shoes and they fracking rock. Cant speak to the quality of any other item they make.


----------



## Ole Grey Hair (Dec 23, 2004)

From my experience its all about taking care of the product. If you don't take care of your stuff, leave it all sweaty after riding - they wear out faster. Ever think about what sweat is actually made up of - yeah its not just water, its slightly acidic, guess what that does to gloves, pads when you just let it soak in. Yep, uh duh....they fall apart, at a highly excellerated rate. Try rinsing or washing your stuff after a few rides and hang up in the mesh bags that the pad come in, as for gloves if this doesn't work, then I guess you learned not to buy these gloves next time.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Ole Grey Hair said:


> From my experience its all about taking care of the product. If you don't take care of your stuff, leave it all sweaty after riding - they wear out faster. Ever think about what sweat is actually made up of - yeah its not just water, its slightly acidic, guess what that does to gloves, pads when you just let it soak in. Yep, uh duh....they fall apart, at a highly excellerated rate. Try rinsing or washing your stuff after a few rides and hang up in the mesh bags that the pad come in, as for gloves if this doesn't work, then I guess you learned not to buy these gloves next time.


All true, but it doesn't explain why products from some other companies hold up so much better under the same treatment. My 661 gloves lasted one season and were done. My previous gloves from another company had lasted two years before I replaced them for a different style, not because they were breaking. My current $15 Lowes gloves have held up well for the last year as well


----------



## YamiRider1316 (Mar 26, 2011)

my helmet seems to be well made. Lightweight comfortable. Not to mention i have some of there motocross gear for atv racing and its goin on 2 seasons of hard riding now and is holding up just fine. Guess i know to stay away from their bike gear.


----------



## adi700 (Nov 18, 2013)

I ordered a 661 helmet and I didn't expect it to be of such low quality. The picture explains it all:


----------

